# New party food photo



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

While searching the web I found this:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think I'd be inclined to try that dish:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess I should mention the the spider is seaweed on salmon rice.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool! And tasty.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd try it. Looks great and good to eat! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Love it Bryce!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Ms. W.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

A lot of sushi Joints sell a Spider Roll (deep fried soft shell crab)
Put that spiders body on some soft shell leg and you got a major yummy treat!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks interesting..still i gotta agree with Roxy on this. It's not for me.


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

I think I'd have a hard time eating that. Very creepy!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I couldnt eat it either a zimmerman i am not!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmm...just imagine if you have golden caviar in a rice paper wrap next to it for spider eggs!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea I wont try this lol!!!


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks good to me! I'd try it!!


----------

